# Bunkai II, III and IV



## Victor Smith (Sep 13, 2011)

I have continued my look at &#8216;bunkai&#8217; on my blog.

http://isshin-concentration.blogspot.com/2011/09/bunkai-i-look-at-original-explanation.html 
http://isshin-concentration.blogspot.com/2011/09/bunkai-ii-start-of-investigation.html 
http://isshin-concentration.blogspot.com/2011/09/bunkai-iii-wheres-bunkai.html
 http://isshin-concentration.blogspot.com/2011/09/bunkai-i-look-at-original-explanation.html


----------



## punisher73 (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 13, 2011)

Consider the idea that our concept of basics is incorrect.  Charles Goodin wrote in his article



> Words became particularly necessary when books about Karate started to  be written in the 1920s.  Each technique had to be named to accompany  the proper picture or photograph.  Often names were just descriptive or  made up.  If the teacher showed a punch to the face, the author (in his  language) might have used the term "face punch."  Or he might have used  "upper level punch" or "rising punch."  But the odds are that his  teacher used no term at all (except "like this.")



This actually changes everything about how a karateka would think about and practice basics.  It also changes the way we conceive applications for the moves in the kata.  This is the reason why many of the practical techniques were dropped from karate practice.  People were mimicking the forms and the explanations offered by the name and the real meaning of the technique was not transmitted.


----------



## lma (Sep 14, 2011)

great what ive read so far..
​


----------

